# Ccc exam



## sholland1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, I've worked in cardiology now for two years and I'm scheduled for my ccc exam next week. I work for three physicians that do both invasive and non invasive cardiology procedures, ie caths, stents, pm/defibrillator implants, in office nuclears, echocardiograms,etc. I feel confident coding for these familiar procedures...but I've seen a few ablation questions in the study guide that've thrown me off..could I get some suggestions/ comments from people who've recently sat for the ccc and what to expect? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cgbar (Mar 29, 2014)

Wish you the best of luck! I'll be curious as to your thoughts on the exam after you take it. I have been considering the CCC, but my lack of knowledge in Peripherals has made me very hesitant thus far. 

Best to you!
Glenn


----------



## saagar (May 6, 2014)

Could anyone share the resources/books that they are using for preparing for CCC exam. I am looking for a good guide book that will also help as reference for the CCC exam.
Thanks


----------



## jlb102780 (May 7, 2014)

sholland1 said:


> Hi, I've worked in cardiology now for two years and I'm scheduled for my ccc exam next week. I work for three physicians that do both invasive and non invasive cardiology procedures, ie caths, stents, pm/defibrillator implants, in office nuclears, echocardiograms,etc. I feel confident coding for these familiar procedures...but I've seen a few ablation questions in the study guide that've thrown me off..could I get some suggestions/ comments from people who've recently sat for the ccc and what to expect? Thanks in advance!



Hi,

I just took the CCC exam on April 26th. Prior to the test, I did order the AAPC CCC study guide. I've been in cardiology for over 5 years and I personally felt great with every aspect of this specialty. My only weak point is EP. The test type I was given ended up having a lot of EP cases on it! The past 6 months though, I really studied and learned it. It paid off, I passed the exam. Another resource I used was youtube. Jim Collins has a page on there and he has some videos that go through some great detail on EP as well as Caths and PV. I sort of expected to be performing some E&M audits during the exam because it tells you to bring audit tools, but the type I had only had 2 E&M questions on it. Also, touch up on the anatomy. That was something I didn't do and wish I had. 

Take your time during the exam and good luck!


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (May 7, 2014)

Im curious what people are bringing for their referance of choice? Im taking my exam in June and also purchased the study guide, although peripherals are my weakness, any suggestions?


----------



## jlb102780 (May 8, 2014)

wilson_tiffany said:


> Im curious what people are bringing for their referance of choice? Im taking my exam in June and also purchased the study guide, although peripherals are my weakness, any suggestions?



I brought as my extra referance the Optum Cardiology/Cardiothoracic Surgery/Vascular Surgery 2014 Coding Companion.


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (May 8, 2014)

super coder for cardiology looks similar to coding companion you mentioned Jammie, do you think that would be appropriate?


----------



## jlb102780 (May 8, 2014)

wilson_tiffany said:


> super coder for cardiology looks similar to coding companion you mentioned Jammie, do you think that would be appropriate?



I actually emailed AAPC prior to my test with my referance book information asking if that book would be ok to bring. I was worried about showing up to take the test and then finding out at that time I couldn't use it. I'd do the same if I were you, that way you have a copy of the email incase there is any problems.


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for all your input on this, congrats on your CCC


----------



## dollybrandie (May 22, 2014)

I took the CCC the first year it came out. The book I took with me was the CSI (Coding Strategies Inc) Cardiology Navigator for Comprehensive Cardiology.  Great book that explains everything from heart caths to complicated EP studies


----------

